# Just wondering...



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

Just wondering how everyone is doing so far this winter with their chicks... As for me, here in New York the temp hasn't gone below 22* at night and the coldest days in the mid-30's. I put straw down in their covered outside pen...that seems to really help with the mud. I tried using wood chips and it turned into a slug. Their water hasn't froze in the coop so I'm guessing its warm enough for them. I will get an electric warmer for their water if I need to. Thanksgiving is over and Christmas well on its way!! Happy Holidays to everyone! Jen


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

This year we bought an extra water container and keep it in the house at night with water in it so when we go up to the coop in the mornings we switch it out with the one that is up there.


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

We have had a cold start to our winter, dipped below 0 a couple nights already last week. Lots of straw in the coop and run. We have an oil pan heater between some bricks that we set our water fount on to keep the water from freezing. It was working till this last week when the temps dropped. I just go out and break it up a couple times a day. Going to be a long winter I bet.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

In the high 50's for temps here on Thanksgiving - low 30's and ankle deep snow the next!  Yuck!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

its been raining for days here, very wet and soggy.


----------



## BoozeBendHens (Nov 16, 2012)

We have been having a heat wave out here with the temps in the 80's. The coldest we get around here during winter is in the low 30's in the morning but warms up to the 60's by noon.


----------



## KenimokPoultry (Oct 31, 2012)

Had our first real snow last night. It has been both entertaining and frustrating. Frozen waterers and confused birds. In the bantam pen the Rhodes Island Reds were the first and only bantams to go out in the snow. The Ameraucanas and EE's want nothing to do with the snow. but the Chanteclers love playing in the snow, they have no problems with this cold. It's almost like they were made for it


----------



## Lady_Alia (Jul 11, 2012)

It's not been bad here. We've had temps in the low 20's overnight. I've had a frozen waterer, but nothing too bad. Tonight after I locked my girls up, I dumped their waterer and took it apart. That way I don't have to thaw it out in the morning. I need to get a heated one. 
I also put down fresh straw, a nice thick layer of it. I've got 23 birds and 3 ducks, so I'm hoping that between the straw and body heat they'll be ok.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

very wet and windy here. so i have made sure they have plenty of shelter.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

BoozeBendHens said:


> We have been having a heat wave out here with the temps in the 80's. The coldest we get around here during winter is in the low 30's in the morning but warms up to the 60's by noon.


Boy are you lucky! Heat wave here in the UP of Michigan IS reaching the the 30's!  Whopping 15 degrees here this morning with a high of 24 for the day.


----------



## BoozeBendHens (Nov 16, 2012)

15 deg. is cold... I was born and raised in Upstate NY and boy do I remember them temps. BURRR


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

So my leghorn mix has lost the tips of her comb to frostbite, I decided to cave and put a regular 100w bulb in for a bit of heat. You would think that since it is 25 in the coop (just put the bulb in this morning) and 5 outside they would want to stay inside...not my crazy girls. It's not even our 'cold' months yet so I am more worried about our jan/feb temps of -20-30 for weeks on end. I think when we get that cold I may just keep them inside. Anyone locked their birds up for days? I worry about them getting bored and pecking each other.


----------



## BlackCrowFarm (Nov 18, 2012)

We've had nights in the teens & days only in the 30's. This week temps are suppose to get in the 50's, next Monday maybe even in the 60's... then back down to the 30's & 40's.
We have the heaters on low in the serama house & the breeder barn & the show girl silkie house.

Spent most of today cooking & freezing squash for the chickens night time snack during the coldest winter nights. I mix the squash with cooked oatmeal, this will give them extra energy during the night.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I've been wondering about the winter too. So far so good with 35-38 at night and warmer during the day. But I wonder about those winter days and letting them out.


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

We aren't even to our 'cold' months yet. The girls don't seem to mind. It bothers me more than them. I have a heated water dish and a 100w bulb and it is a steady 20-25 in the coop. They still are going out in their run all day. I have lots of straw down I there, but they still wander around in the snow.


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> I've been wondering about the winter too. So far so good with 35-38 at night and warmer during the day. But I wonder about those winter days and letting them out.


So glad to see you back Energyvet. I was wondering how you were recovering.


----------

